# What price range should a new snowboarder be looking at for boots?



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

Free-$500. just try a bunch on and get the one that's most comfortable. that's what everyone is gonna tell u, im just telling u first


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep, if there's one major thing to buy, it's comfortable boots, & don't go cheap, as your feet are in them, up to 8 hours a day, so you want to be comfortable. Make sure the salesperson knows how to fit them corectly, for you, & gives you the option of heat molding (if need be). Another bit of loose advice, is go for a brand that has a footwear background, as that knowledge is sound (Vans, DC, Salomon, Northwave, 32).


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Get a comfortable all mountain boot. You can find them from $125-$250 usually. Try on a bunch and just pick out whatever is the most comfortable for you.

If you plan on doin more park, go soft, more blacks and powder, go stiff.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You can find great deals on high quality boots right now. I just bought the Vans Andreas Wiig II for $100at EMS...Almost pulled the trigger on them at full price, I'm glad I waited.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The only way you'll know if a boot fits well is to try on the pair you're looking at. It doesn't matter if you paid $5 or $500 because, in the end, whatever feels the most comfortable when you have them on is all that matters.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

I went to the local ski/snowboard shop and their service seemed very good. Based on fitting, they recommended a Burton boot and a Rome Smith boot. Here is the Rome Smith boot.

Rome Smith Boot | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2010

I don't remember the name of the Burton boot but it was entirely light brown, and I can't seem to find it online. Maybe it was a 2009?


The salesman said that the main difference between the 2 boots was that the Burton boot was a lot stiffer and had more insulation. The Burton boot was about $75 more at MSRP, but they were both the exact same price after clearance savings. I tried on both boots. when I would stand straight up on the Burton boot, there was a a lot of pressure at the top of my calves. When I took the Burton boot off, there was a deep trace of a line in my calf (the Burton boot was biting into my calf). The Rome boot did not have this problem at all.

While you normally don't stand straight up (except when standing around or waiting for a lift), the saleperson still recommended against it for me since I need to be able to stand up and walk in these boots on occasion. So I went with the Rome as the most comfortable.

I tried a Burton Invader boot at a different store and had the exact same problem with the pressure on my calves.

What do you think? I feel like I had a settle on a more inferior boot because of fit. Is that pressure and biting of the boot into the calf something normal that everyone kind of deals with? Or is that absolutely something I should avoid?


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

sounds to me like you like the rome's better...getum if there comfy and you like them.


----------

